# Audio Quality Expectations



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Audio Quality Expectations*
A very sincere question for my fellow enthusiasts. I have corrected high frequency hearing loss. As I consider a significant upgrade to our audio component I now question if doing so is worthwhile. Even though corrected, my hearing not at all 100%. I also have tinnitus.

Your frank comments please.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I have hearing aids and while the sound quality is not perfect, I'd probably be lost without them. My problem, with or without the aids, is that I can hear, but not always comprehend. I'm given to understand that this is probably due to inner ear damage. I also suffer from occasional tinnitus, whether I'm wearing my hearing aids or not.
That being said, upgrading your audio components is a good idea in my opinion. The objective is to make the reproduced sound as real as possible. You don't want to go cheap on speakers In my family room, I have Paradigm speakers in a 6.1 configuration and in my bedroom, I have Energy (Klipsch Canada) Take 5 Classic speakers in a 5.1 configuration. Both are good for their listening environment.
Take a trip over to AVS Forum. There you will find a lot of helpful information.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you. I'm over on AVS daily.


----------

